# BMW wheels fit on VW GLI?



## LLB (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi all, 

Long-time M3 lover, first time poster here so I do apologize if this is in the wrong spot.

Anyways, I would be grateful if anyone could tell me if there are any winter wheel options that would fit both the 04.5 Jetta GLI (main issue with wheels are the bigger brakes) and the '05 M3. There is a chance that I may be getting a M3 next year so I'd rather not buy two sets of winter wheels if I can swap the ones that I buy for this winter to the car for next year.


Thanks!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Not without adapters. But there's no way the rears will fit anyhow.


----------



## LLB (Oct 15, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Not without adapters. But there's no way the rears will fit anyhow.


Thanks; I figured on spacers/adapter but I might as well swap the rubber from the VW steelies onto whatever I'd use for the M3.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

LLB said:


> Thanks; I figured on spacers/adapter but I might as well swap the rubber from the VW steelies onto whatever I'd use for the M3.


Keep in mind that M3s require 17" rims at a minimum.


----------



## LLB (Oct 15, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Keep in mind that M3s require 17" rims at a minimum.


 :thumbup:

Thanks.


----------

